# new auto world cars



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

when do the new cars come out cant wait for the 4 gear cars


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I need about 10 4 Gear Chassis if they will work on the old AFX Bodys


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, if past history is repeated they will all be slightly off in wheel base or body mounting or something...



41-willys said:


> I need about 10 4 Gear Chassis if they will work on the old AFX Bodys


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Well, if past history is repeated they will all be slightly off in wheel base or body mounting or something...


I'll put a dollar in the "Gonna sit too high" pool.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joez870 said:


> I'll put a dollar in the "Gonna sit too high" pool.


Only one measly bone? I'm with Joe. Count me in!

Gonna be tough to get any odds though.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

It don't matter, as in the hop up hints bible from Aurora take out your trusty hobby knife and rearrainge the cars as needed! I am getting nutz waiting for the 66 -67 Novas!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

After being badly burned on the Un-SUPER III's... I will wait for any new AW product to be out a while before I buy it. But I think people are right... it won't line up with old AFX bodies... why would it? It's AW, expect something to be weird about it. I'm looking forward to seeing it, but my hopes aren't that high.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'd have to be in a coma to care less


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Don't be too hasty... The XT chassis has the same wheebase (or is very close to) as the Afx MT chassis. And for the 4-gears, if the mounting 'ears' fit inside the old AFX 4-gear bodies, then they may work, it depends if AW will have the screw holes drilled out (or if they can be drilled out by the buyer).


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> I'll put a dollar in the "Gonna sit too high" pool.


 
That's a sure bet! :freak: 

 rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll take a piece of the "sits too high" action. :thumbsup: :drunk:But also will take a side bet: that with FOUR gears there's gonna be a mesh problem.:drunk::freak: I mean if they couldn't get three gears right, just imagine the "fun" there will be with four.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

this post went from asking when are the new cars are coming out to complaning. be thankful aw puts out new cars and have fun working on your cars i did when the old afx was around and i do today with aw cars


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Coming Soon*

Little Amy Bird told me in July the Xtraction release is due. Have fun! Greg :wave:


----------

